# How many? What breed?



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

How many dogs do you have a what breed??
I'll start...
I have 7 dogs, 6 of which are sled dogs and the other is a house pet. The house pet is a full black lab. I have 3 Alaskan huskies but they don't look like a typical husky except 1. The other 2 are half grey hound and one of them also has Saluki in her. I have a Euro Hound which is a cross between a German short haired pointer and an Alaskan husky which also has grey hound in it. I have a full German sheperd( not a sled dog in body but at heart she is full sled dog). And last I have an Australian sheperd mix who is a retired sled dog. If you go to my website you can see pics if you want.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Two Australian Shepherds, all around performance dogs


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have four. A Norwegian Elkhound, a Miniature Dachshund, and two mutts of origins we can only speculate on. One largely GSD looking, and the other looking like a 60 lbs product of a Lab and Dachshund.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Two dogs...one is a 105 lb., five-year-old male German Shepherd/Great Dane mix named Prophet. The other is a 107 lb., one-year-old female Caucasian Ovcharka named Russia.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

4 Dogs, 

1 Male Pure Bred Boston Terrier, Over sized, Mismarked, one blue eye and totally Nurotic but loved none the less Named Chad.(After the Lead Guitarist of a Band Called CKY)
1 Female Purebred Boston Terrier, Perfect Confimation, perfectly marked, one blue eye terrified of her own Shadow, but loves me and i love her named Roxie Roo.
1 Male Labrador Catahoula Leopard Dog Mix, totaly loyaly, totally loving my heart Dog name Kowalski, or Wally for short. (after the Detective on a show Called Due South, who was named after That guy in the play called Streetcar called Desire, ya know STELLLA!!!!!) 
1 Male Purebred,Pug show circuit running silly faced good butt name Ianto Jones...to many nick names to list! LOL! (Named after the Tea boy and main love intrest for Jack Harkness of Torchwood) 

As for the cats: 
1 Male Bobcat/Siamse Mix with slight aggression issues named Bam (Yes after Bam Margera the Jackass)
1 Female Moggie with litter box hatred named Ville Valo after the Lead singer of HIM.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I have two in my house currently.

One is mine right now - a 10-month-old female Finnish Spitz named Kimma (pronounced Key-mah)
One is a "foster" who might become mine pretty soon - a 3-year-old male Finnish Spitz named Pentti (Ch. Finkkila's Pentti)


----------



## Conard10 (Sep 25, 2010)

We just have one dog. A 7 month old chocolate lab.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

3 dogs  
Dude is a 9 1/2 year old papillon who is hard at work holding down the couch.









Auz is a 5 1/2 year old GSD who is the guardian of the grounds (he misses nothing). 









Tag is the 18 month old papillon I'm working in rally and agility, and is totally the spoiled (but not spoiled brat) baby-dog. He's also a class-A snuggler and smart as a whip.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

YAY! now when you talk about your pups I know which ones are which YAY!!!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have six JRTCA reg'd Jrts ( yep long legs, same as the Parson), all live in the house, and sleep in our beds. 4 of them are proven working (hunting) terriers (one I haven't gotten out yet and the baby dog is now just old enough to go hunting, both show lots of natural prey drive and instincts). 3 of them are proven performance dogs (agility, jrt racing, lure coursing) and one is in training


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I have four dogs 

Nellie: (7) a Sharpei X Lab X Pit Bull.

Aija (Asia)(Almost 1): Pit Bull X American Bulldog.

Jack(14): Mostly rat terrier.

Biscuit (15): Beagle.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i think this should be a sticky...so that way people can match dogs with their people or vice versa lol
my family currently has 9 dogs. 3 stay with me. 2 stay with my brother, the others live with my parents, but i consider them all my dogs and talk about them like they are.

the 3 that live with me








izzy the akita
koozie the red sibe
keno the agouti/wolf grey sibe


the 2 that live with my brother








cooper the aussie (this picture is a little old, i have yet to see him in person)
zoe the shiba


the ones at my parents








tipsy the akita ( i need to take new pictures of her, she is finally filling out and looking more akita like!)









jack and tillie the brother/sister bichons









jersey the shiba

so by the mathmatics of it all, we need another aussie, cooper just messes up the pairing we have going on lol


----------



## boots (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not a professional dog owner, just a standard person who likes dogs, and enjoys having them around 

Currently living with three dogs:








My Jack Russell, Bonnie. She was an adoption because I comb craigslist when I'm bored....she was living with an old couple at the time and the lady told me she was about 2 years old and too rambunctious for her because she was handicapped from a car accident. It looks like she got spayed at a shelter, I've been told, because she has the blue line where she got spay. She licked too much, I didn't want her, I was getting ready to tell the people "no" when I hear my husband say "Yeah we'll take her!" I get in the car and she's sprawled excitedly on my 3 yr olds lap in the back seat giving him a doggie-bath and he's thrilled. I look at my husband and I was like "WHY did you say we'd take her?" And he says "Well, I was talking to that old guy and he tells me 'She's a real good girl, if she acts up just smack her around a bit and she behaves real good!' so I HAD to say I'd take her! I couldn't let her go back home with them!"

It turned out she had severe reactions. At times I absolutely hated her. I'd lean toward her to put the leash on her and she'd pee all over the floor and cower in fear. I'd want to sit next to her on the couch and I'd push her over to sit next to her (I grew up with dogs we were use to picking them up or scooting them over to sit beside them on the couch) and she'd cower and pee all over the couch......I'd forget and jump too quickly into the bed and it'd scare her and she pee all over my bed!!! I'd yell to the kids or my husband on the other side of the house...and just yelling would scare her (not angry yelling, like "Hey where's the soap?" would scare her if the voice was too loud), she'd cower and pee all over the floor. You couldn't push, pull, lean towards too quickly, talk loudly, make any sudden moves at all.....it was REALLY FRUSTRATING!!!!

I had a REALLY hard time with her for the first year and a half. She wouldn't poo or pee in front of me, we don't have a fenced in back yard so I have to walk my dogs. So we'd walk and walk and walk and walk. I don't know how many months it took before she realized I wouldn't beat her, but rather PRAISE her for pooing and peeing in front of me while we were walking!

We've had her three years now, and we've finally acclimated her to our household. We did learn to never never raise our voices. Husband and I learned to fight with very friendly voices "Hi honey, I absolutely hate you right now!" With very cheerful upbeat voices! Nothing more annoying that being mid-argument and the angry voices causing the dog to urinate in the corner! But I realized a few months ago that it had been a LONG time since she peed on the bed/couch/car and that I can hook the leash to her and bend over toward her without her having a nervous breakdown! And I don't hate her anymore, she's my good friend!

Thats Bonnie  my 20 lb Jack Russell who is my good friend 










I got the baby-fever again, since I have three kids and I don't want more but my hormones were out of whack, I went back to craigslist and looked for a dog that needed rehomed. I found a mini-schnauzer with a family that was moving. I emailed back and forth. We facebooked friended, and then I drove down to meet the dog. She was 10 months old, and they had all her shot records and stuff. I'm not entirely convinced she's purebred because she didn't come with papers, but I'm kinda unfamiliar with mini-schnauzers til now. I suspect from my amateur research that she might be a poodle-ish variation? She's so spindly? And her fur is so soft and curly? I can't find the breeder's name through my internet searches, but I have it on one of the shot records? I'm not too concerned though. She's such a great dog. So we've had her since Aug. She's the one that just got spayed on Thursday.












I'm currently fostering a Yorkie. We don't know if it'll be permanent or not. She's my husband's little sister's dog. She didn't feel she could take care of her adequately anymore with the two small children and the dog isn't very well potty trained. She's only four lbs, and she's only been here two weeks now? She's doing okay except she thinks she needs to eradicate my house of cats.....which would be a difficult task for her to do, but she's trying! (sorry no pictures of her yet sadly! I need to put batteries in the camera)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I just have one for now. Bella is my 4 year old Boxer mix.









I have started researching breeds for my next dog or puppy but it will be at least 2 years (maybe more) before I'm in a position to add another dog. For now I'm happy with my baby bell


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Two: Papillon Crystal (four years old) and Alaskan Klee Kai Casper (nine months old). 












> i think this should be a sticky...so that way people can match dogs with their people or vice versa lol


I like it when people have a picture in their signature! After nine months here, I'm finally getting good at remembering who owns what dog, though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> 3 dogs
> Dude is a 9 1/2 year old papillon who is hard at work holding down the couch.
> 
> 
> ...




aww Jenny, Dude and Tag pictures are awesome, especially loved Tag in the leaves! No offense to Auz, not a big GSD person sorry!

This are my two. Katie is a 14ish year old sheltie and Boone is a 4.5yr old PBGV









hmm, let me try the pic again:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have two papillons- Mia and Summer. Mia is 18 months, Summer is 6 1/2 years.

Here they are:










I live alone now but when I joined the site I lived with family. In 2 months I'm moving back with family so expect more dogs in pics. The family's dogs are 3 more papillons- Beau- my father's papillon, Rose- my sister's papillon, Bernard- my other sister's papillon.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

We have 2... 

Pip, a 5 year old... something. We think most likely something like springer spaniel or english setter x some kind of bully breed. We sometimes call him a hairy pit bull. 



















Maisy, a 2 1/2 year old... something. Maybe some hound, maybe some lab, maybe some rottie.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

6 dogs:

Julian: 9 year old male Yorkie
Ginger (aka the Elf): 13 year old female Poodle/Chi mix
Aesop: 2 year old male rough coated Chow Chow
Grimm: 2 year old male Shih Tzu/Who Knows What mix (we call him a generic brown dog or a muppet)
Newt: 3 year old female toy Poodle
Goose: 5 month old smooth coated female Chow Chow


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I only have one, Buffy, a 9-month-old mystery mutt. She's 16" tall and 28 lbs. I found her on Petfinder when a rescue in New Jersey saved her, two other puppies and their mom from a high-kill shelter in Virginia. She's my first dog of my own, and I've had her since she was 9 weeks old.








She is turning out to be a great dog - all I could have wanted in a dog without me knowing I wanted it.

Buffy and I also spend a lot of time with my parents' 6-year-old Westie, Trixie. I spent a lot of time watching Trixie when she was younger so she feels like she's a little bit mine too.








Buffy was about 6 months old in this pic. Both ears have been standing since about 6.5 months old.

Edit: Oh I have 2 cats too, which you can see in my sig. Mina is 13, female, rescued off the streets where her mom was spayed and re-released by a co-worker. Zero is 6, male, from the local humane society.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

We have 3 saint bernards and 1 great pyrenees.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Right now we have 1 German Shepherd, Frag. 

In the late winter/early spring we'll be adding an Australian Shepherd puppy though.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Just the one right now, my almost 4 year old Pug, Kuma.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

None yet, but I'm coveting an American Bulldog I work with. Or a rescue BT, if he's swiped.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

sassafras said:


> Pip, a 5 year old... something. We think most likely something like springer spaniel or english setter x some kind of bully breed. We sometimes call him a hairy pit bull.


I know a black and white dog named Pip. . .do you have family in South Dakota? Family who sometimes dog-sit?

I have 3 dogs. Moose is a purebred Rottweiler, he's around 7 years old now, around 125 pounds. Penny is a black/white/tan 50-pound sleddog mix, about 7 1/2 years old. Toby is a purebred Big Hairy Mutt p), GSD mix, age unknown but probably about the same as the other 2 (at least Penny's age, most likely not older than 9), weighs about 90 pounds.


----------



## morningbirds (Oct 4, 2010)

Just one, a seven month old mostly-poodle named Arthur. He's a rescue from a humane society and I think he's absolutely perfect. 

edit: and he weighs 12 and a half pounds and stands 12 inches tall at the shoulder. He's a bitsy baby.


----------



## trucluu01 (Nov 7, 2010)

trying to figure out wat kinda dog this is?


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

1 dog, and he's an American Cocker Spaniel. We're not completely sure, but his "breeder" (<-- note the quotation marks) told us this. But, I think there's room for disagreement. He fits into the height requirement for English Cockers, and he has the longer muzzle but I've contacted English Cocker Spaniel and American Cocker Spaniel clubs and they tell me he is an American Cocker Spaniel. It is possible, as his brother (not sure about his other siblings, but I do have one picture from the lady of the whole litter) had the shorter muzzle. We also have been told that he has a much curlier coat than the average Cocker Spaniel, which I can't argue with as he does have pretty curly fur when it isn't shaved off.

And I'm also going to be getting an Aussie from a breeder, hopefully late 2011.  He/she (leaning towards a she because Moses is more tolerant/gets along better with females of any species especially dogs) will be a performance dog.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

1 almost 21 month old Saint Bernard.

He started off like this...(9 1/2 weeks...20lbs)








and very quickly turned into this...(20 months..145lbs)


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Fun thread, I can finally put dogs to their people!

My DH and I have two dogs, and a cat. Lola is around 6 years old, and a yellow lab, we've had her for almost 4 years. 
Daisy will be 2 in December, and she's a black lab. I've had her since she was 9 weeks old.
Dorothy, the cat, was dropped off at our farm, but she seems young and thinks she is also a lab, though she'd rather we got rid of Daisy, who is always bothering her.
Lola is a pet, and Daisy and I dabble in rally obedience and she just started an intro to agility class. She's done a little conformation, too, but is mostly retired from that as she doesn't care much for the ring.

Mine are in my signature photo.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

trucluu01 said:


> trying to figure out wat kinda dog this is?


It's a Guinea Pig dog

but in all seriousness it's IMPOSSIBLE to tell what breed a dog is when it's less than a week old all puppies look the same at that age.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 3 dogs

Chloe is a Pug and will be 6 in march
Bishop is a Boston Terrier who just turned 4 in October
Isis is an American Pit Bull Terrier and will be 3 in March


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

All I have currently is Nubs my American Pit Bull Terrier. He's turns 4 in Jan and he's a rescue that I got at 1yr 3months of age.


















Normally my weight pull dog but currently out of the chute because of tearing his CCL. Once we get the all clear we'll start taking obedience classes again and maybe start doing rally. Hopefully before he's too old I'll be able to get him back into Agility as well.

Hoping to be getting another APBT female next year at some point. Hoping is the key word..


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have three:
an Aussie/GSD cross named Jameson (Jame for short) who was adopted at 1 1/2 yres ol dfrom the local shelter. He is now 3 1/2. Jame is my good son, quick learner, cuddlebug, heart dog:








I also have Léon, a possible Estrela (fits the standard and temperament, of so a breeder told me). I adopted hm from the same shelter as Jame, when he was 3 months old. I came home with this:








and it has turned into this 2 yrs old fumbling, sometimes-listening, dependant log of a dog:








Number three is Cortex, or Coco, a Chi/min pin mix who I adopted a years or so ago from another shelter. She was found as a stray and was around 7 yrs old at the time. She is a professional bed-warmer and pillow thief, but also known as the Wood Gazelle:









It's nice to at last be ble to put a face to all the dogs' names!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I know a black and white dog named Pip. . .do you have family in South Dakota? Family who sometimes dog-sit?


Nope, family's all Minnie/Sconnie.



Darkmoon said:


>


Such a fantastic picture!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have 1 Papillon named Nia. She will be 2 this month.









Family has 2 more dog. A 5 yr old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel called Truffles and a 1 year old long haired Chihuahua called Popcorn.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

one of those. itza pibble.  'er name iz Bolo.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze 7.5 year old rough collie. agility and rally training dog. Goes to retirment homes to cheer folks up. My best buddy.
Soloman (solo) 9ish week old failed foster, mostly my boyfriends dog. Will be a tracker, rally and agility dog in the future. Currently just a crazy puppy.









Solo when I first got him


























And lets not forget the princess, queen bee, ruler of the dogs, and any dog that comes in to her house. Marley, my brown patch tabby. She is 2.5 years old. And a total proncess, with a bad attitude. But we love her lol.


----------



## kenna (Nov 8, 2010)

7 dogs! 

- 11 year old female Doberman named Jade (my heart dog)
- 6 year old female Doberman named Brandyn
- 3.5 year old female Doberman named Charlie (Charlotte )
- 5 year old male Pit Bull mix named Dorian
- 6 year old female Rat Terrier mix named Saucey
- 3 year old female Chow/Sheltie mix named Cleo
- 16 year old male Beagle/Cocker mix named Rocky

All were rescues except Charlie, who was purchased from a bad breeder (poor decision, I know now and I knew then, but it wasn't my choice).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KENNA!? 

*blinks*


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Meshkenet said:


> I also have Léon, a possible Estrela (fits the standard and temperament, of so a breeder told me).


I LOVE Leon, and I can definitely see Estrela there. She looks and sounds a bit like my Russia!



Tankstar said:


> Soloman (solo) 9ish week old failed foster, mostly my boyfriends dog. Will be a tracker, rally and agility dog in the future. Currently just a crazy puppy.


Marley and Blaze are both beautiful, and I am SO glad you rescued little Solo. That "before" picture is heartbreaking!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 1 German Shepherd now, Stark my 19 month old. 

I am currently researching breeders again for another, hopefully I will be bringing my new pup home in 2011 or 2012, all depends on breedings that are occuring at the time. I am watching a few dogs and a few kennels right now.

Stark 









I am a student so I go home quite often to my parents home and they too have a dog named Zoey (Minature Poodle):


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Just my one boy, Luke. Almost 8 months old, Golden/Lab mix. He's down there in my sig. My sister and her fiance just got a springer spaniel pup, Maggie, she's about 4 months now and luckily we get to spend a couple weekends a month together. Maggie still takes a little bit to warm up to Luke at first (she's about 15 pounds and he's 70) but he's learning to be gentle with her, then she climbs all over him.

Pic of Maggie









This one is their first meeting, she's only about 5 pounds here and he's at 55 I think.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

We have two, both rescued as puppies:

Annie, our 1.5 year old pit x ?:








Always the goofball...









And Bouncer, our 5 month old pit x ? (I've seen his mommy, and she looks to be full APBT, but dad is unknown... considering Bouncer is already 53 pounds at 5 months, it's anyone's guess...). Here he is, hoping for the treats to again magically appear in the bath tub (guess we did TOO good of a job getting him to like baths..)








And believe it or not, this picture was not staged. I walked up and found this scene. Apparently he wanted to be a mummy for Halloween


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm dumb and didn't put pictures! *facepalm*

Again, Four:

1) Nellie- Lab X Pit Bull X Shar Pei.










2) Aija (Asia) - Pit Bull X American bulldog.









3) Jack- Rat Terrier









And last but not least.

4) Biscuit (but we mostly call her "Beagle"- Shes a beagle.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Jare said:


> Whoa! Have you seen Darkmoon's Numbs? They look very alike!


Yes I have... I thought the same thing! Annie is itty bitty though... only 42 pounds. Well, compared to her much younger, much larger brother, that is...


----------



## kenna (Nov 8, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> KENNA!?
> 
> *blinks*


Hehe, I am new here! Helloooo


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

kenna said:


> Hehe, I am new here! Helloooo


Hi stranger! Did Xeph put you up to this? lol


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a long haired Miniature Dachshund named George.










He turns 8 months old tomorrow!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Shandwill said:


> I LOVE Leon, and I can definitely see Estrela there. She looks and sounds a bit like my Russia!


Léon is a boy, and he's sending love back! Lots of apple-smelling, whole-face-sized warm and sloppy doggy kisses.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Shandwill said:


> Marley and Blaze are both beautiful, and I am SO glad you rescued little Solo. That "before" picture is heartbreaking!


Thanks. I know he looked TERRIBLE when I first got him. full of worms fleas, chicken feed and rocks. No real food. He is much better now. although seems to have caught some kennel cough was just at the vet this morning with him. He is now 7.4lbs, and he was like 2 somthing when I first got him lol.



Elisabeth said:


> I have 1 German Shepherd now, Stark my 19 month old.
> 
> I am currently researching breeders again for another, hopefully I will be bringing my new pup home in 2011 or 2012, all depends on breedings that are occuring at the time. I am watching a few dogs and a few kennels right now.
> 
> ...


 I always think stark is so handsome. But Zoey is beutiful, I just love love love poodles.


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

My long haired miniature dachshund is Meadow! I bet she and George would like each other


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

We have two rescues. The little fawn/smutty colored puppy is 19 wk. old Nahla, a Pit x ?. The larger brindle is 4 yr. old Zyda, a Pit/Boxer x is our best guess for her; somebody stole her tail, but not enough of it to make it seem like they had done it before.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Angel, our 7 year old rescued Border Collie. DH's heart dog.










Fraggle and Karma, Tibetan Terrier and Border/Jack. My doggies.










...and last but not least DH's other dog, Stryker, Karma's brother.










They are really all of our dogs, we just train 2 each, otherwise it's a free for all on who is snuggling who lol.


----------



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

I have 3 dogs 2 beagles and a mastiff mix (more info in my sig) and currently have 1 foster beagle a 2 year old named Dewey.....Hes a terror and drives me nuts lol very cute though.


----------



## racer (Mar 28, 2010)

male rottie a female rottie and my newest a male gsd


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

We have 2 high content wolfdogs and 2 low/no contents

Loki









Selene









Nya









This is Max, he was a reported low content wolfdog that we rescued, I dont buy it so I just consider him my high content husky


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

In my house I currently have two Formosan Mountain Dogs from Taiwan and I still baby sit for a former roommates dog that I still consider my puppy that was a wolf-hybird, not much wolf though mostly lab! LoL Big old bear of a lovely dog. Oh and three cats if they count as well!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

4 dogs

Aleit



















Ulf



















Ronaldo






















Orry the boston and we suspect has frenchie in him.....


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

All these beautiful German Shepherd pictures are killing me. I want them all! I have a 1 and a half year old Shih-tzu/poodle mix named Lola
On a boat:









Here she is with my German Shepherd Xena (Who passed away 3 months ago suddenly)


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss of Xena. She was lovely.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

"High content husky" LOL.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Two Chinese Cresteds, a true hairless (Nea) and a 'hairy hairless' (Icesis):









(that's the best pic I have of the two together)


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I have four dogs and five kitties:

My rottie & heart dog, Clyde, and my toy hoarding golden retriever, Zellie:









Natty girl, who needs to be brushed (chow) & StiXxX, who needs to be groomed (terrorist):









Lucky Loquetta, Shelby & Reilly:









Macho:









Graycen:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Two GSDs and a naughty lil Yellow Cat.

Strauss









Mirada









Chairman Meow, head of the Itty Bitty Kitty Committee of the United States Marine Cats. We just call him Barrett


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 4...

Bondo 5 yr old American Staffordshire Terrier









Mini(Bondo's Sister) 5 yrs old









Jazzy, 8 yr old Staffordshire Bull Terrier









Skully my newest addtion 3 mths old


----------



## RachelAK (Nov 9, 2010)

Currently, just the one dog. Muppet. 7.5 year old mutt. Airedale mix? Labradoodle? Pooweiler? (I think I made that one up!) Craigslist find and best dog ever.










Also have +/- 20 Delaware and Russian Orloff Chickens and +/- 20 Thrianta and Silver Fox Rabbits.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have two dogs.

Maggie is my 2 year old JRT, and Bella is our 1 year old mix...not sure what she is. Maybe tibetan terrier poodle mix???? (who knows lol)


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

You know, I'm loving this thread and enjoying seeing everyone's pets (often for the first time, since I'm usually too lazy to go into people's profiles and look at their pics) 

It had me wondering, I wonder if people would get a kick out of seeing pics of US, the owners (or mamas or daddies or whatever)?? Possible new thread idea or a no go?

End hijack


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There's actually a "Show yourself" thread in off topic


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

pbmix said:


> You know, I'm loving this thread and enjoying seeing everyone's pets (often for the first time, since I'm usually too lazy to go into people's profiles and look at their pics)
> 
> It had me wondering, I wonder if people would get a kick out of seeing pics of US, the owners (or mamas or daddies or whatever)?? Possible new thread idea or a no go?
> End hijack


It's already been done. Go here to check it out! :rockon:


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Xeph said:


> There's actually a "Show yourself" thread in off topic


Wow - well dang! I thought I was all smart and stuff! XD

I had no idea that was there. Now I must go post some pics, just because.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Upendi an almost three year old gsdxhusky and seriously the easiest dog ever.

Mina and almost two year old aussiexlab, otherwise known as the merley monster.

And Annie a three month old beagle (maybe mix maybe not), the spunky little hound.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

Diane here in Milwaukee, WI 

have a 4 year old Cavalier Spaniel named Sophie and 2 cats, a little rescue Persian (5 lbs) named Zoey and an Exotic Shorthair named Stuart - 
rather exotic animals for someone who certainly didn't intend that. But they are the delight of my life.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> And Annie a three month old beagle (maybe mix maybe not), the spunky little hound.


Aw we both have Annies!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried the other day to get pictures posted and have no idea why I can't do it but I can't. Is there anyone who'd like to share a pic of Boone and Katie? If you're a FB friend of mine, you have permission to pull from there.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

We have 4 Border Collies

Meg 12 y/o Black and white
Ben (Meg's son) 3 y/o Tri color
Guiness (Meg's son) 3 y/o Black and white
Mollie 12 weeks Blue Merle

I would post pics but can't make them small enough.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

My "real" two:

Abigail Hound

14 month old hound mix? 










Murph

14 month old frenchie











And not legally/technically mine, but might as well be, I call myself her "guardian"

Irma, who will start being shown in conformation next week! 13 month old frenchie


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

We have one dog, Camaro. He is a beagle mix (not sure with what exactly, possibly doberman) and he is 20 months old. We adopted him from a local shelter when he was 13 weeks old. He's an awesome dog and completely spoiled!

View attachment 22182
View attachment 22183


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

One cat, Angel, domestic long hair tabby









and one dog, Bosley, a Shih Tzu


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph, you stole my Chairman Meow!  I was hoping his name would live on. I feel wrong naming another cat that. 

I posted before without pictures. Every one has seen the dogs, but I am bored and stalling on going to bed, so I will redo my post. 

Smalls, some sort of mutant "Miniature Lab" Probably a Dachshund or Beagle mix:










District Attorney Jack McCoy, Elkhound. Christmas came early for him: 










Jonas, Minature Dachshund. Devil incarnate for sure, wondering if those fries are every going to be for him:










Magpie, my mutty GSD gal. Still trying to figure out this sleeping thing, maybe it involves two surfaces?:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is Magpie's arms and legs ok in that picture? She looks like she has sores or blood or something! Scary!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 2 shelties. 

Tucker is 3 1/2 and my first show dog  He's finished and needs 1 more win to finish his grand championship :clap2:










Reilly is 7 months and I don't have any show pics of him scanned so this is when he was about 3 months not long after I got him


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Porter

















Disco

















Kitty Kitty


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Is Magpie's arms and legs ok in that picture? She looks like she has sores or blood or something! Scary!


I had to double check because she has allergy issues, but nope, that is just how deep rust colored her fur is. She looks so much like a Sun Bear in coloring. I've never seen the color so rich on another dog before.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Pictures pulled for InkedMarie:

Katie









Boone


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Boone and will steal him someday


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

meggels said:


> I love Boone and will steal him someday


I've already put dibs on him!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I currently have 3 - but that will be down to 2 after Christmas as Bo will be going to stay with my parents who lost their Shih this year. 

*1 Shih Tzu*

_*Bo:*_



















*2 Heinz 57 Shepherds*

_*Bones: *_ 



















_*Halo:*_ _My newest addition..._


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I've already put dibs on him!


But but but I have a certain frenchie named Murphy that Marie loves that I will offer in trade!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

meggels said:


> But but but I have a certain frenchie named Murphy that Marie loves that I will offer in trade!


We worked out a trade with Jack. We're going to have to figure out how to split custody.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

We have 3, 2 pugs and a papillon. The papillon is the only one that is actually mine, though..lol

Roxy - Papillon - Will be 2 on April 1st, 2011.









Annie - Pug - will be 10 in July, 2011.










Lily - Pug - turned 2 in October.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Just 1 right now
Kiba a Shiba Inu who will be 3 in March
I'd like to get another Shiba next year.


kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Oct 6, 2010)

Only one today, Grace. Our reservation is in for Rottweiler number two....looking forward to a male puppy in the spring.


----------



## Elida (May 6, 2010)

Two: very mutty mutts
Danny (on the right) and Tina on the left.. 
Still no idea of what they have in them, but they are the most adorable dogs I've ever seen. Still a little cautious but not as fearful as 6 months ago


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Four dogs


Bichon Frise Mix










Dachshund










Pekingese X Cavalier King Charles Spaniel










Pekingese X Cavalier King Charles Spaniel X Shih Tzu


----------



## trucluu01 (Nov 7, 2010)

trying to figure out wat breed my puppy is.


----------

